# Down River's Fall Sale & Boat Swap



## Down River Equipment

Fellow Buzzards,

Another season is slowly coming to an end. Which means, it's time for our Fall Sale and Boat Swap! 

Our Fall Sale will run from August 20th - 26th. Everything in the store will be marked down between 10% - 30% off! As usual, boats and frames (any custom shop work) are not included in the sale. So, start getting your list together on things you lost, broke or just can't live without!

Our Fall Boat Swap will run from August 24th - 26th. Hours of operation will be:

Friday, August 24th - 10am - 5pm
Saturday, August 25th - 10am - 5pm
Sunday, August 26th - 10am - 3pm

If you are interested in selling your rubber or have any questions about the sale, please call our shop at:

303.467.9489

Hope to see you all soon,

- The Down River Crew


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks

*TMCK supports Down River's Sale & Boat Swap!!!*

Big Shout Out to DRE!!!!!! Rock on this fall...

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side up....


----------



## treemanji

Hope there is more than the yearly selection of over priced mediocre "rubber". Along with a knowledgeable staff.


----------

